# GB - breeding cones and pleco caves



## target

I was looking into getting some pleco caves and maybe a breeding cone or 2 from here: Price list for quick cone info. and ordering and a few pictures! - SimplyDiscus

Before I ordered I wanted to see if anyone else would like to jump in on this so we can all share the shipping cost. Take a look at the link and let me know what you'd like and I will send a message asking for prices. I am not really in a rush to put the order but I will pick a cut off date at some point once I see what the interest is like.

Anyone wishing to participate would be required to pre-pay for all items, including their part of the shipping. Any extra collected for shipping would be returned after the buy. I can accept paypal, but the amount paid would go up to cover the paypal fee for receiving the money. We can work all that out later when the prices are finalized.


----------



## target

Davej also gave me this link: PLECO CAVES!!!!

We'd only need an order of $150 from here to get free shipping. Let me know which you would prefer and we will go with the site with the most interest.

Thanks


----------



## TCR

I think it would be possible to make a pinch pot at home. .. they look like poorly done pinch pots.. I think it would be possible to make one


----------



## 2wheelsx2

TCR said:


> I think it would be possible to make a pinch pot at home. .. they look like poorly done pinch pots.. I think it would be possible to make one


Sure it would, but you need a kiln to fire it. If you would make some and sell it on here, I'm sure we'd all buy it from you. 

BTW, I'd be in for some Euro style rounded end caves from plecocaves.com or from Barb on Simply if she can make those. I need some smaller ones (1.5").


----------



## gimlid

Count me in for a few of the cave style round with no floor in thread #9 image 3. Unless the shipping seems unreasonable.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Not much interest in more caves, I guess? Daniel, let me know if you decide to go ahead anyway.


----------



## target

Nah, not much. I will let you know.


----------



## MTSmatt

I would be interested in getting some caves as well, just let me know if your going ahead with it.


----------



## Fishkeeper

Just curious....does anyone have contact with a pottery guild, I should have asked at the farmer's market....some schools used to have kilns, it be a good fund raiser for some school project or pottery guild....they could sell them via April's, or them selves....just wondering if there is any options....


----------



## Fishkeeper

Sorry to bug with this, I know I have to get back to work and get busy again....

It is just I used to be a potter of sorts in my day....so know what these look like would be easy to make....so I googled a pottery guild and found [email protected]....I sent her an email...looks like a place where she could wip up a bunch....appears like she must have contact with a kiln....I suggested she join bcaquaria to find out more details or April's Aquarium....a good fund raiser for some kids group...any how that's my thoughts and if it works out great....save everyone some hard earned money...if not, well, sorry....just my two cents...


----------



## target

Good idea. Thanks for the help


----------



## April

i have 12 more of barbs cones on the way..and still have some at the shop. 
if your ordering from barb..then ill just tell her to send my shipment to you guys..you pay..pickup..distribute..etc..etc..
unless your ordering from someone else..


----------



## user_error

i could be persuaded to get some caves as well if this is coming from a local source


----------

